# .htaccess Umleitung -> CSS findet Bilder nicht



## heroldini (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Hab mit einem Tutorial eine Umleitung mittels .htaccess erstellt, die wie folgt aussieht:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . ./index.php [L]
```
(Mit .htaccess-Coding kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, nutze daher eigentlich meistens vorgefertigte Scripte)

Mein Ziel ist es, den Content optisch über "Unterordner" in der URL auf zu rufen. (Ich glaub dieses Forum arbeitet mit ähnlichen Funktionen)
Das Problem ist aber, wenn ich jetzt irgend einen "Pseudo-Pfad" aufgerufen habe, (Beispiel die URL lautet: "http://www.irgendwas.de/de/thema/content/hallo_welt.html", damit wird man aber auf "http://www.irgendwas.de/index.php" weitergeleitet, wo der Pfad ausernandergenommen und durch den entsprechenden Code dann den Content aus der Datenbank findet) findet die CSS-Formatierung keine Hintergrundbilder (also alle pfadangaben wie "../images/bild.gif") den richtigen Pfad nicht mehr, da CSS ja von dem aufgerufenen Pfad ausgeht. Die Bilder in der CSS mit dem absoluten Pfad (also "http://www.blabla.de/images/bild.gif") zu versehen möchte ich aber wenn möglich vermeiden. Wie löst man dieses Problem?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, danke!
lg heroldini


----------

